#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Low-Mid kasten 15"

## lampie_01

Hierbij wat foto's van Low-mid kasten ter opvulling van een set bestaande uit:

2x 18" sub frontloaded
1x 10" mid LEM CX800(topje) (BNC speaker)
1x 2" driver (BNC Driver)

In deze Low-mid kasten komt een EV-speaker, type even vergeten maar hoor je nog

----------


## bertuss

worden neem ik aan hoorn kasten of niet?

----------


## lampie_01

> citaat:_Geplaatst door bertuss_
> 
> worden neem ik aan hoorn kasten of niet?



frontloaded volledig afgesloten als ik zo mijn baas heb begrepen

----------


## ivo

Heb je ook een tekening als voorbeeld hoe het gaat worden?

----------


## lampie_01

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lampie_01_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door bertuss_
> ...



Excuses, het worden inderdaad hornloaded kasten. Ik zal vanavond even wat nieuwe fotos plaatsen

----------


## bertuss

erg kort hoorntje wordt het wel. jullie gaan dus voor een gecontrolleerde spreiding?

----------


## lampie_01

Nieuwe foto's

----------


## luc2366

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lampie_01_
> 
> Hierbij wat foto's van Low-mid kasten ter opvulling van een set bestaande uit:
> 2x 18" sub frontloaded 
> 1x 10" mid LEM CX800(topje) (BNC speaker)
> 1x 2" driver (BNC Driver)



lekker back-into-time [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
vroeger (10j geleden) zetten ze ook zo'n torens SA of JBL neer

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door luc2366_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door lampie_01_
> ...



 Nu het is wel iets langer geleden hoor en daar was niks mis mee  :Big Grin:  IK ben er beroemd mee geworden [^][^] :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  sis

----------


## jens

heb ik het nou mis of gebruiken jullie spaanplaat voor het bouwen van de kasten.....????

----------


## bertuss

sis, waarvan ben je nu beroemd?

en ik zie inderdaad spaanplaat.

zonde.

----------


## lampie_01

> citaat:_Geplaatst door bertuss_
> 
> sis, waarvan ben je nu beroemd?
> 
> en ik zie inderdaad spaanplaat.
> 
> zonde.



das niet zonde, das hout opmaken, Waaibomenhout, zo noemen we het hier. Vezelplaat, werden heel veel kasten van gemaakt vroeger, en volgens jullie is het toch ouderwets?

Ik zal de foto's van het resultaat vanavond online zetten.

gegroet

----------


## beyma

Van spaanplaat wordt meer gemaakt dan je denkt !!! Zelfs een dure doodskist die er van buiten als mahonie uitziet, is van binnen gewoon spaanplaat hoor..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Freek Fokker

Spaanplaat is cheap-ass, licht, acoustisch goed, en als je het goed lakt ook nog bestand tegen water. Geen probleem lijkt me, helemaal als je het nog hebt liggen.

----------


## bertuss

acoustsch een van de mindere houtsoorten. wel goedkoop!
erg lastig te bewerken. bloot liggende hoeken of randen zijn binnen no time kapot.

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:acoustsch een van de mindere houtsoorten



Dit onderzoek denkt daar anders over:

http://www.zelfbouwaudio.nl/index.ph...id=18&Itemid=2

Er is ook veel afhankelijk van de gebruikte druk bij de persing. Lage persing produceert het typische waaibomenhout. Hoge persing kan steviger uitvallen als het MDF van de bouwmarkt (vaak van lagere persing). Het ligt er dus ook maar net aan wat voor kwaliteit er is gebruikt.

Hoeken blijven kwetsbaar, wat dat betreft gaat er weinig boven de betere kwaliteit multiplex.

Mvg Johan

----------


## sis

Ik heb hier nog E.V. baskasten staan van een jaartje of 10 oud ECS reeks 
Ook gemaakt van spaanplaat  :Frown: 
Ben er achter gekomen toen het tapijt loskwam [xx(]
sis

----------


## jens

Ik ben zelf timmerman in het dagelijks leven en daarnast hobby ik veel met licht en geluid...maar speakerkasten van spaanplaat is iets wat ik niet zo heel snel erg voor zou gaan gebruiken....ik heb net is de resultaten zitten bekijken van verschillende geteste houtsoorten een daarbij ben ik tot de conclusie gekomen dat berkenplex mdf en spaanplaat niet heel erg veel van elkaar verschild...maar daarin tegen is berkenplex wel vele malen sterker en bestand tegen de omstandigheden die we elk weekend tegenkomen als we op pad zijn met onze spullen ook is berkenplex nog eens lichter in tegenstelling tot mdf en spaanplaat (als we het allemaal over de dezelfde kwaliteid van het hout hebben)
dit zijn voor mij de redenen dat als ik speakers ga bouwen( binnenkort de welbekende br118,s) ze ga bouwen van berkenplex.

maar buiten de keus om van het materiaal vind ik het keurige kasten. zie ook dat jullie een knappe werkplaats hebben en goed gereedschap is het halve werk zeggen we maar altijd  :Wink:

----------


## Dr. Edie

Ziet er netjes uit.. Ook ik had liever een ander houtsoort gekozen, maargoed.

Heb zelf twee 15" basjes hier staan uit 15mm spaanplaat.. Maar de hoeken slijten erg snel, en niet bestand tegen vocht... Hoeken en goede verf (en eromheen tapijt is nog mooier..) zou helemaal goed goed zijn. Ga ik zelf ook nog welleens doen  :Smile: 

Overigens zijn mijne oude EV W-Bin's wel mooi uit multiplex [8D]

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dr. Edie_
> 
> Ziet er netjes uit.. Ook ik had liever een ander houtsoort gekozen, maargoed.
> 
> Heb zelf twee 15" basjes hier staan uit 15mm spaanplaat.. Maar de hoeken slijten erg snel, en niet bestand tegen vocht... Hoeken en goede verf (en eromheen tapijt is nog mooier..) zou helemaal goed goed zijn. Ga ik zelf ook nog welleens doen 
> 
> Overigens zijn mijne oude EV W-Bin's wel mooi uit multiplex [8D]



Dr.Edie, welke speaker zit er in jou basjes van 15 mm ?
sis

----------


## Dr. Edie

Stelt niks voor, de AB15 van Dap... Maargoed, "vroeger" waren dat mijn drive-in subjes  :Wink:

----------


## lampie_01

Ik heb nog geen nieuwe foto's maar de kastjes zijn klaar en klinken goed voor het low-mid. ze zijn helemaal gestoffeerd en er zitten hoeken op tegen stoten. Alles is verlijmd en schroefd aan elkaar gezet. aan de binnenzijde zit 3cm vanaf de kant een opstaand randje voor het rooster en voor aan de achterkant dus de uitneemde achterwand (duhh). Ook die randjes zijn weer verlijmd en verschroefd. Dan heb je binnenin ook nog een schot zitten waar de speaker in hangt, verlijmd en verschroefd.
Knappe kerel die deze kast zo snel kapot heeft. Oke, het hout is misschien niet zo bestendig tegen grof werk. Maar het tourt mee met een bruiloft bandje en er komt een flightcase omheen per 2stuks.
Oftewel er gebeurt vrijwel niks mee.

Groetjes

----------


## Marcbo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lampie_01_
> 
> Nieuwe foto's



Wat voor een bekabeling gebruiken jullie voor deze kasten ?
Ziet eruit als 4 mm2 maar nog een bepaald merk ?

----------


## Dr. Edie

Wat boeit dat nou?  :Wink:  denk eerder dat het 2 x 2,5mm is.. Maar gewoon verkrijgbaar bij iedere discoboer hoor..

----------


## lampie_01

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dr. Edie_
> 
> Wat boeit dat nou?  denk eerder dat het 2 x 2,5mm is.. Maar gewoon verkrijgbaar bij iedere discoboer hoor..



Idd edie, 2x 2,5mm2 stelt niks voor hoor. en idd vrijwel verkrijgbaar bij elke licht en geluidsboer.
Als je wilt kun je er zelfs wel een 1,5mm2 kabel aan doen maar ach, dit lag nog in de restjes-bak dus.

Groet'n

----------


## bertuss

als ik jullie was, en toch aan het bezuinigen was met het houdt, zou ik geen dure kabels kopen  :Wink:

----------


## TlM

Niet om de pret te drukken hoor, maar ik gok dat het hoorn lengte van dat kastje zo'n 25 tot 30cm is en dat zou betekenen dat het met moeite de 200Hz  haalt als onderste afval punt.

Ik neem aan dat je de 18" subs niet zo hoog door wilt laten lopen.

----------


## Dr. Edie

Denk dat het wel meevalt, het zijn zowieso 2 kasten per kant als ik me niet vergis?.. Dan gaat het weer iets dieper... Denk idd wel dat je de "kick" mist (en de 18' er zal dit niet fatsoendelijk doen weergeven..) maargoed, dan nog maar een 15" basje ertussenin  :Wink: 

@bertuss; als je zijn reactie las, las je dat lampie 01 zei dat ze die kabel ook nog in de restbak liggen hadden  :Smile: 

Al met al leuk setje, en je bent de 'zooi' (hout enzo) kwijt  :Smile:

----------


## lampie_01

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dr. Edie_
> 
> Denk dat het wel meevalt, het zijn zowieso 2 kasten per kant als ik me niet vergis?.. Dan gaat het weer iets dieper... Denk idd wel dat je de "kick" mist (en de 18' er zal dit niet fatsoendelijk doen weergeven..) maargoed, dan nog maar een 15" basje ertussenin 
> 
> @bertuss; als je zijn reactie las, las je dat lampie 01 zei dat ze die kabel ook nog in de restbak liggen hadden 
> 
> Al met al leuk setje, en je bent de 'zooi' (hout enzo) kwijt



De set word gecrossed bij de volgende frequenties:

Sub 30hz tot 135hz
Lowmid 120 tot 400hz
Top vanaf 200hz (als ik het goed heb)
Hoog word in de top passief gefilterd, daarvan weet ik zo de cross niet.

De set bestaat nu als volgende per kant:
2x 18" frontloaded
1x 15" Lowmid
1x 10" mid 
1x 1,5" driver

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:Sub 30hz tot 135hz
> Lowmid 120 tot 400hz
> Top vanaf 200hz (als ik het goed heb)



Dus alles overlapt elkaar? Waarom?

Mvg Johan

----------


## lampie_01

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rademakers_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Sub 30hz tot 135hz
> ...



Laat jij het nooit overlappen?

----------

